# Milking Video



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I decided to record myself milking today so I could share. 



 to go to YouTube video. I only have Beep up right now but will have Candice once it uploads.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great video! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Agreed! very nice!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I also put up Candice's.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now...thats the way to milk! I've never milked from behind the doe however with the height of the udders on your does, it looks easier than milking from the side.

Both girls have nice streams too!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! you make it look so easy! where's all the stomp..stomp..stomp,, kick.. kick.. spill, cuss, stomp.....
She looks like a VERY good goatie!
Maybe I should make a video..?... much more action!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

liz said:


> Now...thats the way to milk! I've never milked from behind the doe however with the height of the udders on your does, it looks easier than milking from the side.
> 
> Both girls have nice streams too!


I have tried milking from the side but I end up getting milk all over my hands and a ton of hair in the milk. So I tried from behind and will never go back. My stand is also nice and tall so I don't have to bend over too much. Beeps orifices I hate they have a nice stream once you get them going but you have to put allot of pressure on them to get anything. Candice's I barely touch and get a good flow.



milk and honey said:


> Wow! you make it look so easy! where's all the stomp..stomp..stomp,, kick.. kick.. spill, cuss, stomp.....
> She looks like a VERY good goatie!
> Maybe I should make a video..?... much more action!


And to think shes an FF to boot! lol Trust me there was some kicking and stomping when I first started. As you can see by the second one Candice still has some to learn but that's better then when I started. Five days ago she started freaking out on me so bad that she flipped the stand on top of her. By the end of that milking I had ropes tying all her legs down to the stand and a rope from the ceiling to keep her from squatting the only other thing I needed was some duct tape to keep her from screaming. She has been allot better since then needless to say. I think I shocked her into good behavior.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^LOL!!! They both seem very good! how long have you been milking her? my does were like 2 mo. fresh and STILL jumping/stomping


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been milking them for three weeks. Since they gave birth basically. Beep however has been in milk precociously and milked around once a month since she was 9 months old and she is now 4 years old.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

good job


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

VERY nice. :thumb: Your milking ability is lovely, and you are very gentle on your does. I've never been able to milk from the back, but seeing you do it makes me want to try again.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow!!! That is nice! I thought of trying it from behind too.... I got some new girls last weekend and one is old and has long saggy teats and the other is young and has short teats. It seems if I cross my hands while milking from the side I do better, Maybe from the back would work even better!! 
The old saggy teat goat likes to squirt towards her head OR DOWN MY SLEEVE!! How do you sit on the back of your stanton?


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow....as a Nigerian breeder all I gotta say is "DROOOOLLLLL!!!" (over those nice big huge long teats) I also milk from behind on my Nigierians...started that way because my first 'real' milking doe was from a huge creamery farm and the milk machine was hooked up from behind & she was finished off by hand from behind...therefore she prefered it that way & she trained me  . All the others since have followed suit & I prefer it! :greengrin:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha yeah as you can see my two does have quite differant teats too. Its kinds of awkward to milk one after the other because I milk differant ways for each. I'm not sitting on the stand but on a bucket behind it and I place the inside of both knees at the edge of the stand to get closer.

I still don't like how small Candices are but they will get biggein time I'm sure. My hands are pretty large so I could not milk much smaller.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

xymenah said:


> I have been milking them for three weeks. Since they gave birth basically. Beep however has been in milk precociously and milked around once a month since she was 9 months old and she is now 4 years old.


Wow! much better then mine were at that point!!! Good job!


----------

